# Floor liners?



## sattlerjm (Jan 4, 2018)

Has anyone gotten Weathertech Liners for their Atlas? I have never tried them before but I was planning on it for this vehicle. Just wondering if people had any thought on them and their fit for this vehicle, I understand they can be hit or miss sometimes. 

Thanks.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I am interested in this as well. And where to get the best deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

I got them all and they fit perfectly.
Small issue with the 3rd row liner, besides the floor grips it comes with, it wil need velcrow to keep it from moving or sliding.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Weathertech vs. Monster Mat?*

I was planning on buying Weathertech for my Atlas, but the Monster Mats were "included" in the model I purchased. They surprised me by fitting nicely, are easy to clean and cover the carpet well, including the 3rd row. I don't know about the cost difference but perhaps they are another option.
The "trunk Liner" (including the back of the 3rd row) was another VW accessory that I'm pleased with to keep the back cleaner.


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

I also received the monster mats with the car- while I like the material, they won't trap enough debris (water/slush/etc)....I ordered the weeathertechs instead and they fit great. The third row sits a bit strange and you need to use something to grip the carpet, but overall worth it.

If anyone wants to buy a set of monster mats (no captain, for the SEL model), let me know!.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

I got the monster mats as well but they don't protect enough. I'll use them for the summer instead LOL.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Got weather tech mats for the front, just too much snow/salt here not to. Monster mats for the other rows. Debating getting WT for the middle row, but third row isn't used enough to justify it.

Tried some from Tux Mat, fronts looked great but the middle and back had no allowance for sliding the rows so they had to go back. They said they didn't have the problem with other installs, but if they're all cut the same way I don't see how they couldn't have issues. Maybe people aren't sliding their rows to check...


----------



## atlas! (Sep 18, 2017)

I have Tux Mat and they're great.

I got all 3 rows covered with Tux Mat. Purchased and installed them 2 hr after I took delivery of my Atlas 

I also have no issues with 2nd row sliding back and forth with them installed. I use the sliding function on a regular basis.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Tuxmat as well as weathertech didn't have the full set and I needed the floors protected with 2 young kids. 

I also have no issues with 2nd row sliding back and forth with them installed. I use the sliding function on a regular basis


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Weird, must have been the cut on the ones I got.




























If I try tucking them under the rails one of two things happen - either it bulged up in the center and catch on the seat or the slider would hit the seam and bind up. Really a shame because I loved how they looked.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

i have been in communications with weathertech - i ordered the mats for my execuline which has the fender system under the front seats..
which means wrong mats were sent to us..
i spoke to them and they promised to swap them out once they have the correct mats also they don't offer second row for captain chairs or 3rd row


----------



## msuterski (Jan 4, 2018)

I got the TexMats (all 3 rows) and like them a lot (the Amazon listing for $300 shows only 2 rows, but is actually a full set). Nice material, great coverage. The pins that tuck under the trim is a simple and good idea.

The Monster mats that came with the car are made of great material, but they don't cover enough.

I like them more then the Weathertechs in my other car.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Can someone with Tuxmats that fit post corresponding pics like the ones above?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

CobaltSky said:


> Can someone with Tuxmats that fit post corresponding pics like the ones above?


tux mat website says they are not compatible with Exculine captain chairs.. 
"Does not fit models equipped with optional 2nd row captain seats."

so would not purchase them.. also the atlas with fender stereos have amps under the drivers seat and passenger which prevent the mats from weather tech fitting correctly.. 

i would hold off if you have an atlas with fender system and captain chairs in the second row.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

UPDATE UPDATE

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH WEATHER TECH
THEY FINALLY HAVE THE PROPER 3RD ROW ONLINE FOR ORDERING 
AND FINALLY HAVE THE PROPER FRONT ROW FOR US WHO HAVE THE EXCULINE WITH FENDER SYSTEM

but no second row yet for captain chairs.


----------



## sattlerjm (Jan 4, 2018)

Since this thread came back to the top. I ended up getting Tuxmats for 1st and 2nd row (bench seats), due to lots of positive comments for the brand. They were not perfect on the back row on the passenger side. Maybe 1/4" off on one of the rails. Otherwise I could not be happier


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Can you clarify what you mean by proper 3rd row?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jdk1 said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by proper 3rd row?


they never had one..


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

I ordered mine just as soon as they were available before Christmas, and I think they are great. I've had the Weathertech mats before and they've always done well to protect the interior of the vehicle.

I have all 3 rows installed, and as mentioned in a prior post, the 3rd row requires some extra help to keep it in place. I purchased some velcro and that's done the trick.

Simple to clean for the Canadian winters.

I also have the monster mats that were thrown in with my purchase, however they are more of a 3 season thing and don't do much good in the winter with the salt and slush.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

We have weathertech well worth the money


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guess I am confused because I have the weathertechs with the 3rd row- I can't stand it and was wondering if they changed it (from the looks of the site they offer a dif't one if you purchase 3rd row only). I may have to take the advice seen above and velcro it down as it will not stay and has gotten caught under the seat.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*Weathertech vs Tuxmat vs maxpider*

I have used weathertech and then moved to maxpider kagu mats (better coverage than weathertech). Ordered Tuxmat set, since coverage is superior to anything else. I do not like how weathertech cuts off half of the dead pedal. I really liked maxpider kagu in my other VWs but it is out of stock everywhere. Liked huskyliners too, but they don't make digital fit versions for Atlas.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Is everyone who is getting floor liners in wet wintery climates? I personally prefer plush carpet floor mats but I don’t have to deal with much rain or snow (except when I go to the mountains).


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> Is everyone who is getting floor liners in wet wintery climates? I personally prefer plush carpet floor mats but I don’t have to deal with much rain or snow (except when I go to the mountains).


I'm in MN- they are great at containing the snow/slop/salt, etc...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

msuterski said:


> I got the *TuxMats* (all 3 rows) and like them a lot (the Amazon listing for $300 shows only 2 rows, but is actually a full set). *Nice material*


What is the "material" though?

It looks like vinyl or something


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

GjR32 said:


> Is everyone who is getting floor liners in wet wintery climates? I personally prefer plush carpet floor mats but I don’t have to deal with much rain or snow (except when I go to the mountains).


yup i live where it is 6 months winter, 2 months of pouring rain, 2 months of summer if we are lucky and my kids treat my car like a road house tavern


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*Tuxmat*

So I got the Tuxmats today, and they are really they best mats I have ever used. I got all three rows. Over the years I have tried Huskyliners, Weathertech, and Maxpider Kagu. Really compliments the interior well. These mats slay all the others:


https://www.tuxmat.ca


I ordered off Amazon.com as they are a seller on there.

Really badass, and highly recommended.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

dgleeds said:


> So I got the Tuxmats today, and they are really they best mats I have ever used. I got all three rows. Over the years I have tried Huskyliners, Weathertech, and Maxpider Kagu. Really compliments the interior well. These mats slay all the others:
> 
> 
> https://www.tuxmat.ca
> ...


do have captain chairs? if so ddid you buy the 3rd row option ? if so please post picts


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

AudiVW guy said:


> do have captain chairs? if so ddid you buy the 3rd row option ? if so please post picts



Unfortunately they don't have captain's chair version yet. I don't have Captain chairs so it wasn't a factor for me.


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

I just want to say thanks to whoever suggested TuxMats, they're so much better than the OEM rubber mats, which leave a ton of floorspace uncovered.

It's a night and day difference between the TuxMats and the VW rubber mats. But to be fair the TuxMats cost more than twice as much!


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

atlas tsi shrugged said:


> I just want to say thanks to whoever suggested TuxMats, they're so much better than the OEM rubber mats, which leave a ton of floorspace uncovered.
> 
> It's a night and day difference between the TuxMats and the VW rubber mats. But to be fair the TuxMats cost more than twice as much!


Yup, I agree never heard of them until I read this post. By far best mats, and I have tried them all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dumb question- I've purchased 2 types of velcro and neither one will grip the carpet underneath the 3rd row weathertech mat. What type did you get? For the record, I hate this weathertech 3rd row. It does not stay in place....got caught under the 2nd row rendering that row unmovable...


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jdk1 said:


> Dumb question- I've purchased 2 types of velcro and neither one will grip the carpet underneath the 3rd row weathertech mat. What type did you get? For the record, I hate this weathertech 3rd row. It does not stay in place....got caught under the 2nd row rendering that row unmovable...


did you answer the skill testing questions first?
they have several renditions of the mats based on captian chairs or not

you have to answer fender system yes or no, then captain second row yes or no and then you get the right 3rd row mats..


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes- No captain, no fender. The 'grabber' item they include for the 3rd row is worthless.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jdk1 said:


> Yes- No captain, no fender. The 'grabber' item they include for the 3rd row is worthless.


my buddy was the ginny pig for the 3rd row mats on our atlas 2nd row captains - and it looks and fits amazingly and amazing coverage.. 
here is the picture of his
i will order mine tonight.


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> my buddy was the ginny pig for the 3rd row mats on our atlas 2nd row captains - and it looks and fits amazingly and amazing coverage..
> here is the picture of his
> i will order mine tonight.


Coverage is ok on mine- but because it's so skinny, and the grabber is not effective, it moves....and got caught under the second row. I just need to find the right kind of velcro to fasten it so the kids don't move it inadvertently.


----------



## MadeinChattanooga (Mar 15, 2018)

*Cargo Liner*

Anyone tried the MAXliner or 3D MAXpider? I saw them on Amazon and wondered about quality / fit.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jdk1 said:


> Coverage is ok on mine- but because it's so skinny, and the grabber is not effective, it moves....and got caught under the second row. I just need to find the right kind of velcro to fasten it so the kids don't move it inadvertently.


i have some gorilla velcro - which i might end up using..


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

So far very happy with the tuxmat setup. Took some checking and had to use alot of the clips that come with the set but got the 3rd and second row fitment good. Only thing is the 3rd row floor mat kind of blocks the floor air vent. I'll take more pictures tomorrow when it's light out. Also no issues with mat sliding or shifting.









2016 Golf R Manual w/DAP | 2018 Atlas SEL R-Line


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

Few more pictures fitment of tuxmat. Best advice I can give for installation is to use pretty much all the clips they provide. With the tilt and slide of the rear seat it was easy to get the mat caught in the underpart of the bench. But after installing the clips I didn't have any issues clearing the mat even with the tilt and slide. I used all but one clip most used on the second row mat.









2016 Golf R Manual w/DAP | 2018 Atlas SEL R-Line


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

looks good. they still dont have one for the captains chair atlas.


----------



## mgeeze (Feb 3, 2018)

Those Tuxmats look amazing.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

mgeeze said:


> Those Tuxmats look amazing.


They really are awesome, I have them and only found out about them from this forum. I doubt I will ever use another type of liner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Preference on Floor Liners....*

What seems to be the general consensus on the best, or people's highest rated floor liners for their Atlas's? I have a 2018 SEL R-Line with 2nd row bench seating, but a curious what people like/prefer. I live in a state where snow/slush/rain are common, so protecting the floors and carpeting is a must. 

Currently debating between Weathertech, 3D MAXpider, and Tuxmat's. Ideally would only get the first and second rows as my third row is often folded down. 

Also want a cargo mat covering the back and third row while laid down. Any good mats that allow the third row to raise without removing? Open to all suggestions on this. Getting a dog in early Spring and protecting the back of the seats (including back of row 2) is a priority. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

I have ordered the Muddy Buddy liners for first and second rows with the recent discount.
I would really like to try Husky Liners but they don’t make any for the Atlas yet and I wanted something before the snow comes. 

For the back end I got this - F-color SUV Cargo Liner for Dogs... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0755DRHSL?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf
Stinks at first but after airing out works wel


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hetletco said:


> I have ordered the Muddy Buddy liners for first and second rows with the recent discount.
> I would really like to try Husky Liners but they don’t make any for the Atlas yet and I wanted something before the snow comes.
> 
> For the back end I got this - F-color SUV Cargo Liner for Dogs... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0755DRHSL?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf
> Stinks at first but after airing out works wel


Thanks for sharing - I think for the cargo mat I am looking for something with a rubber base, but I think if it comes down to it I would look into something like you got as I'm sure it really helps contain hair and messes! 

I'll look into the muddy buddy mats and see what they're about!


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/MAXLINER-MAXF...=UTF8&qid=1543426190&sr=8-5&keywords=vw+atlas

I have this set, the 2nd and 3rd rows are literally perfect, I cant see how they could be improved upon, the first row isn't a perfect fit, but only because I have the premium audio. It's only a problem on the drivers side as ive found if you push the foam box under the passenger seat further back than it's stock position the mat will fit fine and actually even hold the box in place better. The drivers side sits up a little but it's not bad, or even really noticeable.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

My response in “what did you do today” thread:


Front: VW rubber mats in summer and Weather Tech floor liners in the winter. 

2nd Row: Weather Tech 1-pc floor liner all year. 

3rd Row: VW rubber mat all year. I didn’t like how the Weather Tech mat fit and slid around (even with the little spike things). We don’t often use the 3rd row, so no big deal. 

Rear cargo (with 3rd row stored): Weather Tech. 

Wow - I didn’t think it was that weird, but when I write it out it makes me sound pretty OCD...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Got the muddy buddy liners today. Fit really well. Wish they had the little nubs on the bottom but maybe they won’t move - I’ll find out I guess. 
If the second row liner has water in it I can see where it would be hard to get out without spilling as it’s a long one piece liner.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the monster mats and captains seats, but the center aisle coverage is atrocious, my kids are quickly destroying the carpet... I'll be ordering the back two rows from weathertech as they're the only ones I'm aware of that cover the center tunnel carpet.

I briefly thought of buying some plastic matting from Home Depot and cutting it up myself, but that'll look like one of my elementary school art projects.

I bought a MaxLiner to cover my cargo area because I mostly keep my third row down. It's great, was only about $100 (or so). Keeps spills, sand and dirt where it should and goes over all the seams (unlike VW's accessory option).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mooooc333 said:


> Hetletco said:
> 
> 
> > I have ordered the Muddy Buddy liners for first and second rows with the recent discount.
> ...


 I have the muddy buddy too for the first and second row and liking it. I got the muddy buddy for the cargo as well. Just kept the monster for the 3rd row. If I'm not mistaken, weathertech and muddy buddy are affiliated with each other


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

I went with all WeatherTech and we will see how they are.


----------



## Boater108 (Feb 1, 2019)

bcfleischmann said:


> I went with all WeatherTech and we will see how they are.


Installed WeatherTech for all three rows (second row captain's chairs). The fit is excellent. Used WeatherTech for some years in wife's car with good results. Traps everything and can be readily removed for washing. Maxliner that covers the 3rd row as the third row will be seldom used. The Tux mats appearance is too "washboard" or "tuck and roll" looking for my taste.


----------



## Dmvdc (Jan 19, 2019)

Purchased the muddy buddy for all 3 rows, direct from VW dealer. Have captain's chairs. My SEL Premium had monster mats included at time of purchase of vehicle, but they didn't cover enough of the floor area, and any water from melted snow didn't evaporate, it just sat in the crevaces of the mats. 

Love my MuddyBuddy's, and they fit perfectly. Very happy with the choice.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

Got 3DMaxpiders. Fit is amazing!

I've owned WeatherTech and Husky in the past and like these a lot more. Tuxmats look like a pain to remove to clean and are frankly to expensive. Got the 3DMaxpiders on eBay brand new for $195 shipped (*best offer).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-MAXpider-Black-Kagu-Front-2nd-3rd-Row-Floor-Liners-for-Volkswagen-Atlas/401470765794?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

cityboy21 said:


> https://hebronautoparts.com/i-31345030-3d-maxpider-3d-maxpider-floor-mat-l1vw08401509.html


Now you tell me...LOL


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

vw671 said:


> Now you tell me...LOL


Actually your post got me interested in them so thanks for that. I have been in contact with Husky for about the last 6 weeks about when they would be putting out a liner for the Atlas. I was told 2-3 weeks from the first email. Waited about 4-5 weeks and still nothing on the site. Contacted them again and was told it would be another 2-3 weeks until release but your post got me looking. Didn't want to do weathertechs and the 3DMaxpiders looked interesting. Pulled the part number from your Ebay link and the first site in the search was the place I posted. Just placed my order as the price was too good to pass up and I like the look of the product. Shipping was free too.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

cityboy21 said:


> Actually your post got me interested in them so thanks for that. I have been in contact with Husky for about the last 6 weeks about when they would be putting out a liner for the Atlas. I was told 2-3 weeks from the first email. Waited about 4-5 weeks and still nothing on the site. Contacted them again and was told it would be another 2-3 weeks until release but your post got me looking. Didn't want to do weathertechs and the 3DMaxpiders looked interesting. Pulled the part number from your Ebay link and the first site in the search was the place I posted. Just placed my order as the price was too good to pass up and I like the look of the product. Shipping was free too.


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

Appreciate the pics. Really look nice. I have the VW monster mats now but they're not cutting it. My wife drives the Atlas and I'm seeing stuff on the rugs already around the pedals and the door edge. These look like they will solve both of those issues. I have husky's in my Ram 1500 and they are a bit too "industrial" for what I'm doing with the Atlas. Already put the full interior LEDs in and did the LED fogs in the white/yellow. They match the headlights perfectly. Wheels and tires are next. Just need to decide if I want to go 20 or 22.


----------



## Tigercub (Feb 7, 2019)

*Thanks for the pics VW671*

These 3D Maxpider mats look really nice. Seen they are $226 on Amazon but have a $40 coupon. The problem I have is Amazon Garage says these mats wont fit a 2019 Atlas SE. Which is strange because I dont think there is much difference between the 18 and 19 models. Is yours an 18 or 19?


----------



## Tigercub (Feb 7, 2019)

*Purchased the 3D Maxpider Mats for the 19 Atlas SE*

Fit like a charm and look great.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

Per this thread it appears Weathertech is the only manufacturer that makes all weather mats for the Atlas with captain's chairs. Has anyone stumbled across any others?


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

94SupraTT said:


> Per this thread it appears Weathertech is the only manufacturer that makes all weather mats for the Atlas with captain's chairs. Has anyone stumbled across any others?


TuxMats does as well:
https://www.tuxmat.ca/products/441-volkswagen-atlas-6-seater-custom-mat?year=2019&variant=22072274288758


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

jrhelbert said:


> TuxMats does as well:
> https://www.tuxmat.ca/products/441-volkswagen-atlas-6-seater-custom-mat?year=2019&variant=22072274288758


Thanks!


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Anybody tried these? Or know about them from a past car/life?

I like the black with VW logos. And the stiching adds a little “plush” effect which I wouldnt mind.

 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113692861628

I have the monster mats now but looking for more coverage especially second row.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of weathertechs or maxliners?


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

FYI, the Maxpider 3 row set, I would not buy those again. 3rd row doesn't stay in place, 2nd row needs about 4" more added to the back to actually protect the carpet if the seats are all the way back. Drivers matt has a low edge on the back the let's the water drain right under the driver's seat???


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Probably going to go with Maxliners. I have them in my F-150 and they seem to provide more coverage that weathertech.


----------

